# excision infected vein



## serfort (Dec 30, 2011)

Patient develops an infection over the IV site and the Infectious disease doctor wants the surgeon to remove the infected vein.  I have searched all vein codes and can not come up with a simple removal of the infected vien of the upper extremity.

Please Help


----------



## BABS37 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi! I've found several articles on this that say to code the unlisted procedure 37799 and send in the full op notes. Without reading the dictation, this is all I can suggest. I don't like coding unlisted procedures but don't see anything else. Here's some question and answer forms I found. Hope this helps! 

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...isted-procedure-code-describes-vein-excision/

http://www.facs.org/ahp/pubs/tips/tips0403.pdf


----------



## serfort (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you!! Happy New Year!!


----------

